

Sci-fi linux terminal - r00nk
https://gfycat.com/CourageousWiltedKrill

======
r00nk
Found it on /r/unixporn, done by a guy named nnkd. source:
[https://github.com/seenaburns/dex-ui](https://github.com/seenaburns/dex-ui)

